# Tips : Remettre les boutons d'iTunes 10 à l'horizontal



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Tapez ceci dans le terminal :

defaults write com.apple.iTunes full-window -int -1

et voilà !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

Et pour annuler ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas .


----------



## fredx360 (2 Septembre 2010)

Merci , a toi C0rentin


----------



## CaBrAcHo (3 Septembre 2010)

c'est fait, c'est bien mieux, je t'en remercie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

> La même commande avec -0 à la place de -1 permet de revenir au nouveau comportement d'iTunes 10.



Merci MacG.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Une petite application pour ne passer par le Terminal.


----------

